# Triple Pedal Build



## TucsonSean (Aug 6, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post here. This is not my first pedal build (Cheese Monger and Paragon Mini were first PedalPCB units) but it is my first triple pedal build in one enclosure. Thought I would share since I got the idea from this forum. 
Here is what I have so far. I am working on the Malachite, Tryian, and Sanguine all in one enclosure with a custom triple pedal switching system to allow switching between all three (on or off) and stacking the Malachite in with either the Tyrian or Sanguine. I will post more pics as I get further along but this is what I have so far.

Also, if this is in the wrong forum, please let me know.

-Sean


----------



## fig (Aug 7, 2021)

Triple-Threat! That's looking really well thought out!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 7, 2021)

Great name for the pedal, Fig, "Triple Threat".

TucsonSean, can't wait to hear you Revv it up!


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 7, 2021)

This looks amazing. Great work on the drilling accuracy. What happened to effect No 1?


----------



## Robert (Aug 7, 2021)

This looks great, I've planned to do something similar for a while.     One day ..... one day.....   



JamieJ said:


> This looks amazing. Great work on the drilling accuracy. What happened to effect No 1?



I initially wondered the same thing, but I suspect it's a reference to the "G#" pedals.


----------



## matt3310 (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice! I recently did a few triples myself!


----------



## TucsonSean (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks everyone!  It's nice to have some positive feedback for my crazy ideas!

Fig: Awesome name! Hope you haven't trademarked it yet ; )  I may have to fire up my CNC mill again to engrave that name on it!

Feral Feline: I can't wait either. Looking forward to this. It should work well into my HX Stomp XL in place of an amp sim.

James: Drilling accuracy is thanks to boring the holes on a Taig CNC Mill.  Solidworks helps to get everything aligned and let me know that I had enough room for the custom switching system.   As for #1, that's in the works. I have a Paragon Mini that will be in front of this one and don't have any name/number engraved on it. It may become the #1...

PedalPCB: I have to thank you for the idea for the pedal switching system. I used your Intelligent Relay Bypass Module for the basis of this switching system.  I'm anxious to see how it works out.


----------



## TheSin (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## TucsonSean (Aug 8, 2021)

Here's an update to my build.  Just finished the three main boards. Now its just a matter of wiring it all together and making sure that something is making a connection that it shouldn't be.

-Sean


----------



## Grubb (Aug 9, 2021)

TucsonSean said:


> I'm working on the Malachite, Tryian, and Sanguine all in one enclosure with a custom triple pedal switching system to allow switching between all three (on or off) and stacking the Malachite in with either the Tyrian or Sanguine. I will post more pics as I get further along but this is what I have so far.


Great idea, you are a few steps ahead of me on the same project 👍

I like your name, I've called mine the Revelator. Your switching options sound cool, I'm using the intelligent relay bypass boards for mine.


----------



## TucsonSean (Aug 11, 2021)

Well, it's finally done!  Sounds Fantastic!  A little different than I expected but I like it! The custom switching system works great and the Stack feature allows me to stack the 2 with either 3 or 4 to get a more thick OD sound. Sounds great by itself but also sounds great with the Paragon Mini in front of it.

I've attached some pics of it by itself and in its final place on my board.  I like this form factor (triple pedal in one enclosure).  I now have a lot more flexibility with my rig than previously.  Looking forward to using this a lot.  Thanks to all who commented or shared their builds. All have been most impressive. And yes, I know my wiring could look a little better but it works and I'm happy with it for now. I'll fix it when I change out the op amps to test some sonic variations.

Still don't know if I'll engrave a name on it or not but for now, I'm happy with the end results.

-Sean


----------



## Joben Magooch (Aug 11, 2021)

That is so sharp!! 

Yet another thing that makes me want to add a CNC to my shop...
Which CNC are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TucsonSean (Aug 12, 2021)

Joben,

Thanks.

I have a Taig CNC Micro Mill that I used for the enclosure and pcb for the custom switcher I made.

-Sean


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Aug 13, 2021)

how do you print white onto a pedal enclosure? I've been using the film free (laser) and the color doesnt show at all on dark enclosures.


----------

